
Elon Musk restarts Tesla factory in defiance of county orders - antimora
https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/11/elon-musk-restarts-tesla-factory-in-defiance-of-county-orders/
======
WheelsAtLarge
This is a jerky move on Musk's part but it shows why he accomplishes what he
set his mind to do. He gives zero F's on what other people think. All he knows
is that he needs to continue to produce cars. And he does what he needs to get
it done.

